# xp win cd download illegal wenn legaler key da ist???



## exa (9. März 2008)

hi leutz, habe hier eine xp lizenz, allerdingsa is die schon so alt, das auf der install cd noch kein sp2 drauf ist... darf ich mir im inet jetz ne cd saugen, die das schon drin hat??? denn einen legalen key habe ich ja...


----------



## Elkgrin (9. März 2008)

exa schrieb:


> hi leutz, habe hier eine xp lizenz, allerdingsa is die schon so alt, das auf der install cd noch kein sp2 drauf ist... darf ich mir im inet jetz ne cd saugen, die das schon drin hat??? denn einen legalen key habe ich ja...



Du darfst dir ganz sicher eine eigene SP2 CD erstellen 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/software/2004/anleitung_service_pack_2_windows-xp-cd/


----------



## exa (9. März 2008)

der link geht iwie nich, aber ich vertrau mal auf dich und cb, danke!!!


----------



## der_schnitter (9. März 2008)

Kannst ja auch nLite benutzen,damit kannste SP2 einfügen.


----------



## exa (9. März 2008)

warum selebr machen wenn etliche zum dl da sind???


----------



## der_schnitter (9. März 2008)

Weil du dann z.B. einen Grafikkartentreiber einbauen kannst oder z.B. auch den Firefox.Ist aber gut möglich,dass es das auch im Internet gibt.Musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2008)

exa schrieb:


> warum selebr machen wenn etliche zum dl da sind???


Weil du beim DL auch uploadest und der upload ist strafbar, da du ja anderen dieses Produkt zur Verfügung stellst.

Der Download ist übrigens nicht strafbar, auch in D nicht


----------



## Piy (9. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil du beim DL auch uploadest und der upload ist strafbar, da du ja anderen dieses Produkt zur Verfügung stellst.
> 
> Der Download ist übrigens nicht strafbar, auch in D nicht




wer lädt denn heut noch p2p? 

es gibt auch genug andere seiten zum downloaden ohne upload.


----------



## exa (9. März 2008)

eben, p2p is mir sowieso viel zuu langsam, außerdem warum is es illegal, wenn ich software ohne lizenzkey zum dl bereitstelle???


----------



## Piy (9. März 2008)

deutsche bürokratie  so is das eben.
downloaden ja, hochladen nein.


----------

